# Bajiquan



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

This is Bajiquan

Bajiquan Info


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey xu sheng, didnt jet li introduced us with this style in his movie "the one" and didnt donnie yen used it also in "dragon tiger gate"??? 

Or maybe Im wrong :/


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> This is Bajiquan
> 
> Bajiquan Info


 
Thanks for the info, it was an interesting read.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> Hey xu sheng, didnt jet li introduced us with this style in his movie "the one" and didnt donnie yen used it also in "dragon tiger gate"???
> 
> Or maybe Im wrong :/


 
I don't know about Donny Yen but Jet Li in "The One" was using Baguazhang for Gabe Law (the good Jet Li) and Xingyiquan for Gabriel Yulaw (the Bad Jet Li)

Baji is or can be a pretty hard core style, it was the style of choice for Chiang Kai-shek's bodyguards

I find of late I am rather interested in CMA styles that are/were used in Chinese and Taiwanese Government and Military and Baji is one of them as is Xingyiquan and of course Sanda and there is another on Taiwan but the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Mar 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know about Donny Yen but Jet Li in "The One" was using Baguazhang for Gabe Law (the good Jet Li) and Xingyiquan for Gabriel Yulaw (the Bad Jet Li)
> 
> Baji is or can be a pretty hard core style, it was the style of choice for Chiang Kai-shek's bodyguards
> 
> I find of late I am rather interested in CMA styles that are/were used in Chinese and Taiwanese Government and Military and Baji is one of them as is Xingyiquan and of course Sanda and there is another on Taiwan but the name escapes me at the moment.



Yeah interesting style, its really a amazing style, wish I could practice it, but we dont have kung fu schools here, yeah that means that donnie yen used it in "dragon tiger gate" but bajiquan is also known for "the dragon palm" style, right?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't know about Donny Yen but Jet Li in "The One" was using Baguazhang for Gabe Law (the good Jet Li) and Xingyiquan for Gabriel Yulaw (the Bad Jet Li)
> 
> Baji is or can be a pretty hard core style, it was the style of choice for Chiang Kai-shek's bodyguards
> 
> I find of late I am rather interested in CMA styles that are/were used in Chinese and Taiwanese Government and Military and Baji is one of them as is Xingyiquan and of course Sanda and there is another on Taiwan but the name escapes me at the moment.


 
I tried to find that other Taiwanese art, but all I could find from Taiwan was Ch'ang Taiji invented by Chang Tung Sheng (1908 - 1986).  Its a combination of Yang taiji, xingyi, and shuaijiao.  Then there was Hong Yixiang's Tang Shou Tao.  both were taught to the Taiwanese police and some government people.

I also found Jing Quan Do which was created by Alex Tao (Tao Zhong Xian).  It is often called China's Police combat Method.  Tao now lives in southern California.

That's the best I could do.  It is an interesting subset of martial arts, those used by officals and bodyguards.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> I tried to find that other Taiwanese art, but all I could find from Taiwan was Ch'ang Taiji invented by Chang Tung Sheng (1908 - 1986). Its a combination of Yang taiji, xingyi, and shuaijiao. Then there was Hong Yixiang's Tang Shou Tao. both were taught to the Taiwanese police and some government people.
> 
> I also found Jing Quan Do which was created by Alex Tao (Tao Zhong Xian). It is often called China's Police combat Method. Tao now lives in southern California.
> 
> That's the best I could do. It is an interesting subset of martial arts, those used by officals and bodyguards.


 
I had to look for the video I have of it, I beleive it is Chung I Chuan (Zhong Yi Quan in Pinyan) and it was possibly created by a Baji teacher for the Taiwan military


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 27, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I had to look for the video I have of it, I beleive it is Chung I Chuan (Zhong Yi Quan in Pinyan) and it was possibly created by a Baji teacher for the Taiwan military


 
That sounds really familiar and I think the reason is because it is mentioned in Robert Smith's book Chinese Boxing.  In that he also refers to bagua as the policeman's art (but that might be because one of the people he was learning from was a policeman).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2008)

I need to look at the video again but if I remember correctly it looks like a simplified verson of Baji. Something you would need if you wanted to train people quickly, much like the PRC's Police Militray Sanda.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 31, 2008)

Interesting style... here's another video:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks... and they hit trees too :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2008)

I like his books here is his Baji

Baji quan--Adam Hsu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2008)

An Jian Qiu - Bajiquan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2010)

More Bajiquan


----------



## clfsean (Sep 2, 2010)

mmmmmm ... Baji ... goodness ....


----------

